# 「Cold's Signature Shoppe - Closed」



## Hot (Feb 1, 2014)

So yeah.​​


----------



## mob (Feb 1, 2014)

*✧ Mayor's Name:* Gamzee
*✧ Town's Name: *Yeezus
*✧ Friend Code (Optional):* 4656-6536-6207
*✧ Background Url/Number:* 16
*✧ Current Villagers:* stitches , fang, ankha, lucky, marshal, bob, julian, beau, lolly, and rosie
*✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.):* rounded corners
*✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less):* thin
*✧ Anything Else?:* i really liked ladyscions


----------



## EmmaFrost (Feb 1, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Illyana
✧ Town's Name: Utopia
✧ Friend Code (Optional):
✧ Background Url/Number: 18
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional):
✧ Current Villagers: Tangy, Lolly, Chrissy, Julian, Scoot, Cole, Stitches, Marina, Octavian, Ankha
✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional; These villagers will be grayed out/Black and white):
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): Rounded
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less): Thin solid line
✧ Anything Else?: Could you please use MoonvaleCrossing's sprites? They're adorable! http://moonvalecrossing.tumblr.com/post/60978553923/moonvale-crossings-animal-crossing-sprite-index

I know you say they're free, but I would love to pay you. I really like the way you do signatures and I like that they're animated!
Either in bells, or in some items/set from your wishlist if you have a wishlist :3


----------



## applepopple (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi! Thank so much for doing this, I'm not sure is there spot left?  Love your signatures!
✧ Mayor's Name: Jenni
✧ Town's Name: Aeria
✧ Friend Code (Optional): 2895-7256-5791 
✧ Background Url/Number: You can choose wich ever you like :3 I like cutes <3
✧ Villagers: Apple, Freya, Whitney, Wolfgang, Rosie, Beau, Fuschia, Pietro, Diana, Fauna
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): You can choose 
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less): You can choose this too!
✧ Anything Else?: I'll give you free hands to do what ever you like :3


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 1, 2014)

So pretty  thank you^.^
✧ Mayor's Name: Ren
✧ Town's Name: Noblesse
✧ Friend Code: 2466-2594-3404
✧ Background Url/Number: #17
✧ Dream Villagers: Marina. Zucker. Octavian, Lolly, Rosie, Merengue, Ribbot, Marshal, Blaire, Mira
✧ Current Villagers: n/a 
✧ Unwanted Villagers: n/a
✧ Frame Type: rounded
✧ Border type: thin solid line
✧ Anything Else: nope


----------



## Hot (Feb 1, 2014)

That was a surprise. @_@
I'll get started right away ~


----------



## Lithia (Feb 1, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Quincy 
✧ Town's Name: Nova
✧ Friend Code (Optional): {<-- its on the side}
✧ Background Url/Number: 15
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional): Rosie, Rudy, Phoebe, Marshal, Fauna, Beau, Diana, Stitches, Chief, and Julian 
✧ Current Villagers: Rosie, Rudy, Phoebe, Marshal, Fauna, Beau, Diana, Stitches, Julian and Barold.
✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional; These villagers will be grayed out/Black and white)idk, your choice but: Barold) see anything else section, pweez > w <
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): rounded
✧ Border type: thin solid line
✧ Anything Else?: well, the only Dreamies left is chief, but I have him held in my sisters town until I could get Barold to move out. If you want you can just add chief to the villagers section so I don't have to come back asking for a change later xD your choice


----------



## mob (Feb 1, 2014)

also, would you accept tips?


----------



## Hot (Feb 1, 2014)

I do, but it would be really unnecessary. :L
Thanks for your order Lithia. I'll add you to the list ~


----------



## Beary (Feb 1, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Maddy
✧ Town's Name: Sapphire
✧ Friend Code (Optional): My sidebar <---
✧ Background Url/Number: 15
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional):
✧ Current Villagers: In my current siggy c:
✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional; These villagers will be grayed out/Black and white): The ones in my siggy with an axe under them
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): rounded 
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less):thin solid line
✧ Anything Else?: Nope cx


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd like to be put in a waiting spot please~ <33
✧ Mayor's Name: Lynn
✧ Town's Name: LilyCove
✧ Friend Code (Optional): 2234-7503-0310
✧ Background Url/Number: I'd like to use this one if it's okay! c:
http://media.tumblr.com/9e322de5420c726056ef4ddbe49c2a9c/tumblr_inline_mr7tc9sK391qz4rgp.gif

✧ Dream Villagers (Optional): Julian
✧ Current Villagers: Goldie,Fauna,Merengue,Vesta,Wendy,Muffy,Blaire,Buck, Lucy,Shep
✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional; These villagers will be grayed out/Black and white): Lucy, shep

✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): rounded edges
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less): Thin
✧ Anything Else?
Thank you so much! Take your time~ c:


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 1, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name:Aurora
✧ Town's Name:Stardust
✧ Friend Code (Optional):5215-0764-5762
✧ Background Url/Number: 22
✧ Current Villagers:Mitzi,Coco,Marina,Cookie,Rosie,Tammy,Merengue,Margie,Phoebe
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.):Rounded
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less):Thin


----------



## Hot (Feb 1, 2014)

Just a progress-report on Gamzee's: (Click)
Let me know if there's something you want changed/fixed, because I rushed a bit on this. ^^;

(Added all of the new orders to the waiting list.)


----------



## mob (Feb 1, 2014)

ahhh its nice! ;o; i really like it


----------



## Hot (Feb 1, 2014)

Aha, that's a relief @-@


----------



## Hot (Feb 2, 2014)

Only finished a few :/


Spoiler: --























I really need to put up the new styles. .


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 2, 2014)

Mayor's Name: Jakerz
✧ Town's Name: Twerkvil
✧ Friend Code (Optional): (opting out)
✧ Background Url/Number: 10
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional):
✧ Current Villagers: Charlise, Pietro, Timbra, Hamlet, Molly, Frank, Tangy, Ozzie, Colton, Beau
✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional; These villagers will be grayed out/Black and white):
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): Rounded
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less):Thin Solid Line
✧ Anything Else?: Just out of curiosity do you do revisions on signatures? because in my town it may change quite a bit since I want to play to get to know a lot of villagers so most are not permanent, I am mainly keeping them till I get their picture as a memory of having them in my town. So I was curious if you would do like villager swap outs  If not I totally understand.

Also would like this image on side of Signature:
View attachment 26396

Credit for it in my signature


----------



## Hot (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't have a problem with doing villager swaps, since it's really quick to do. ^^
Adding to list ~


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok awesome  your signature are so well made


----------



## chocobeann (Feb 2, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: beanie
✧ Town's Name: Kimchi
✧ Friend Code: 1650-2692-1412 
✧ Background Url/Number: 27
✧ Dream Villagers: Rolf, Beau, Erik
✧ Current Villagers: Pinky, Lily, Renee, Nate, Bill, Lucha, Eunice, Melba
✧ Unwanted Villagers: Lucha, Nate, Eunice, Bill
✧ Frame Type: Rounded
✧ Border type: Thin solid
✧ Anything Else?: Thanks for considering! ^^


----------



## Hot (Feb 2, 2014)

Ah, thank you (They still look a bit cramped to me, though)!
Adding Chocobeann to the list ~


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 2, 2014)

Omg its amazing  thank you so much ^.^


----------



## Hot (Feb 2, 2014)

You're welcome. ^^ 
I was a bit worried that the font outlines were too bright.


----------



## Deareux (Feb 2, 2014)

May I be added to your waiting list?


----------



## Hot (Feb 2, 2014)

When you fill out the form, then of course you may.


----------



## fl0ra (Feb 3, 2014)

waiting list please ~

✧ Mayor's Name: Jennifer
✧ Town's Name: La Belle
✧ Friend Code (Optional): 4012-3655-2379
✧ Background Url/Number: below vvv
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional): n/a
✧ Current Villagers: moe, kid cat, agent s, marshal, stitches, maple, tammy, whitney, wolfgang, diana
✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional; These villagers will be grayed out/Black and white): n/a
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): like yours!
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less): thin solid line
✧ Anything Else?: my dream code: 5200-2505-5607 & make sure it is animated please ~

thank you c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

edit: whoops lemme get a new image for you, i accidentally saved it as jpg instead of gif.







if not, http://i57.tinypic.com/103x0s9.gif


----------



## Hot (Feb 3, 2014)

That's fine; I found the .gif ^^
Adding to the list ~


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 3, 2014)

By Chance do you think you would be able to add an image along side the signature? 

If not I totally understand just curious


----------



## Deareux (Feb 3, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Dom
✧ Town's Name: Hyrule
✧ Friend Code (Optional): 1478-3998-0218
✧ Background Url/Number: #14
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional): Kid Cat, Rowan, Rolf, Stitches, Lolly, Goldie, Bill, Ozzie
✧ Current Villagers: Bill, Ozzie, Claudia, Monique, Big Top, Rasher, Ruby, Shari, Canberra
✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional; These villagers will be grayed out/Black and white): Big Top, Rasher, Ruby, Sheri, Canberra
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): Cut-Off Corners
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less): Thin Solid
✧ Anything Else?: Nothing.

Thank you for this opportunity.


----------



## Hot (Feb 3, 2014)

That depends. I would be able to if it was either your image, you plan on giving credit, or it's a free-to-use image.

Added Deareux to the waiting list ~


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 3, 2014)

Nevermind the image has a background to it so not sure how to make it work, oh well the signature will still be awesome


----------



## Deareux (Feb 3, 2014)

Cold said:


> Added Deareux to the waiting list ~



Thank you kindly!


----------



## Hot (Feb 3, 2014)

I can always render it out, if it has a background. ^_^

No problem, Deareux ~


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh ok then the picture is 



I will be giving it credit with the link in my signature


----------



## Hot (Feb 3, 2014)

Alright, got it. Could you edit it into your form so that I don't forget?


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 3, 2014)

Sure  Thank you very much


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 3, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Michelle
✧ Town's Name: Asgard
✧ Friend Code (Optional): 4511-0980-1949
✧ Background Url/Number: Can I have this? http://media.tumblr.com/0561a7ac6b46d659b729ca0aca71cc8f/tumblr_inline_mr7tedQ6c31qz4rgp.gif
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional): N/A
✧ Current Villagers: Apple, Bruce, Kyle, Felicity, Carmen, Marshal, Stitches, Fauna, Beau, Lolly
✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional; These villagers will be grayed out/Black and white): N/A
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): Cut off corners
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less): Thin line
✧ Anything Else?: I just want those villagers, I have all of them. That way I don't need a update.


----------



## sej (Feb 3, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> ✧ Mayor's Name: Michelle
> ✧ Town's Name: Asgard
> ✧ Friend Code (Optional): 4511-0980-1949
> ✧ Background Url/Number: 6
> ...




Slots are full... but you can get a signature in my shop!


----------



## Hot (Feb 3, 2014)

I only got to finish one signature this morning. . (Lithia's)


Spoiler: --








Tried a new technique; I'm still trying to fix the corners. @ - @'


----------



## zekilee (Feb 4, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Link
✧ Town's Name: Twilight
✧ Friend Code (Optional): 5370 1645 1275
✧ Background Url/Number: 26
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional):
✧ Current Villagers: Rosie Pekoe Carmen Beau Bluebear Marshal Stitches Poncho Fauna Maple
✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional):
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): Rounded
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less): Thin solid line
✧ Anything Else?: nope


----------



## Hot (Feb 4, 2014)

Alright; I'll add you once I get finished with Beary's and move the others up. ^^


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry. I just now saw the full slots.
Your siggys are so cool! plus they are animated! <3


----------



## Hot (Feb 4, 2014)

That's fine; Thank you ~


----------



## reyy (Feb 4, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Julia
✧ Town's Name: Hawaii
✧ Friend Code (Optional): Under avatar
✧ Background Url/Number: http://media.tumblr.com/c2d46575fb91a72d1519908e17c2579b/tumblr_inline_mr7t2g24QP1qz4rgp.gif Sorry, I don't know how to do the ''Clicky!'' and when you click on the word it'll send you to the page
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional): Lobo, Lolly, Erik.
✧ Current Villagers: Beau, Freya, Bella, Marina, Marshal, Ankha, Kabuki, Rosie, Olaf [not the one from frozen!]
✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional; These villagers will be grayed out/Black and white): OLAFFF YJKGBDKJGKDFNG
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): Rounded.
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less): Thin solid line.
✧ Anything Else?: Fancy joined up writing ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, aww full slots. dangt..


----------



## Lithia (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow!! Thank you, it's so amazing! :3


----------



## Hot (Feb 4, 2014)

No problem, and thank you as well~
If you want it to show the animation/be better quality, you could enter it in IMG tags. 

Sorry about the delay on the other signatures; caught the flu. .


----------



## Lithia (Feb 4, 2014)

Tysm, I was wondering what to do, haha


----------



## SerenidadEterna (Feb 5, 2014)

Your signatures are amazing, Cold. ^w^


----------



## Hot (Feb 5, 2014)

Ah, I think the word 'amazing' is a bit exaggerated, but thank you. @-@~


----------



## SophieAllgood (Feb 5, 2014)

When you have a space please can you pm me as I really want one but it isn't allowing me to go to your lastest post  Thank you so much


----------



## Hot (Feb 5, 2014)

It took a while, but I'm finally done with the requests on the first page.


Spoiler: --



This is Beary's:






Edit: Here's Lynn's as well. So sorry about the corners ;~;


----------



## Beary (Feb 5, 2014)

Ahhh thank you so much! ~
I love it ^^


----------



## SophieAllgood (Feb 5, 2014)

..couldn't see resent post sorry :/ but I can now lamo


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 5, 2014)

I think there's a spot I can take...

✧ Mayor's Name: Anthony
✧ Town's Name: Raindrop
✧ Friend Code: 1177-7341-7519
✧ Background Url/Number: 14
✧ Dream Villagers: Static, Stitches, Cousteau, Eugene, Pietro, Diana, Merengue, Pekoe, Chrissy, Mira
✧ Current Villagers: Anabelle, Violet, Simon, Drago, Colton, Hans, Poncho, Stitches, Static
✧ Unwanted Villagers: Everyone else except Stitches and Static
✧ Frame Type: Cut-off corners
✧ Border type: I could go for border-less
✧ Anything Else?: If I have my mayor sprite (If I have one) I would include that sprite into the signature too

This cool?


----------



## cubes (Feb 5, 2014)

^-^ Your signatures are adorable!
I'd love to ask for one if you ever had space available


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 5, 2014)

cubes said:


> ^-^ Your signatures are adorable!
> I'd love to ask for one if you ever had space available



I second that!


----------



## Hot (Feb 5, 2014)

Since I'm not sure if the people who requested after I closed the slots are still interested, two slots are still available. Adding Paperboy to the waiting list; Thank you all, I'm still surprised I got any orders ~

Edit: I really wish the name's of people who rated threads were able to be shown. .


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 5, 2014)

Are you going to accept my request? And add Eugene to my current villagers, i'm about to receive him.


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 5, 2014)

Cold said:


> Since I'm not sure if the people who requested after I closed the slots are still interested, I'm only going to accept forms/orders after I re-open them (It's just easier that way). To put it in shorter terms, I do have 2 more slots available. ^^  & Thank you guys ~ I'm still surprised that I got any replies to this thread.
> 
> Click here for a (Low quality) frame/border guide.
> 
> Edit: I really wish the name's of people who rated threads were able to be shown. .



I am utterly confused as to what that means. It must be all the pretty sigs messing with my brain!


----------



## Hot (Feb 5, 2014)

Edited my previous, long post. Paperboy is accepted.
(Plastercannon) Are you talking about the border/frame guide? :x Sorry, I was in a rush when I was making it. .


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 5, 2014)

no, i meant the whole post! haha. i guess i'm asking is paperboy your last slot?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your sigs are the kind I'd pay for


----------



## Hot (Feb 5, 2014)

Ah, I see. @-@ The first part was explaining that I have open slots, the second was just a link to the guide, then the last part was just saying that I don't like how the rating system ("Rate This Thread" at the top) doesn't show the names of who rated. Sorry about that. ^^;

Yes, he's filled the last slot since I'm still tweaking Music_123's signature.


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 5, 2014)

thanks for the explanation. i'll keep stalking then!


----------



## killJoy- (Feb 5, 2014)

*I couldn't really tell if slots were still available. If you're still taking a few, I'd love one!!*

*✧ Mayor's Name:* Kimmy
*✧ Town's Name:* Diamond
*✧ Friend Code:* 3969-5397-8945
*✧ Dream Address:* 5500-3334-6123
*✧ Background Url/Number:* 15
*✧ Town Fruit:* Perfect Peaches!
*✧ Current Villagers:* Julian, Bunnie, Lucky, Ankha, Marshal, Fauna, Fang, Whitney, Roald, Phoebe
*✧ Unwanted Villagers:* None! All dream villagers achieved!
*✧ Frame Type:* Cut-off corners
*✧ Border type:* Thin solid line
*✧ Anything Else?:* Instead of too cutesy, I really like modern/sleek designs

Thank you for doing this. I'm new here and was so jealous of everyone's amazing signatures! ♥︎
Yours seem to be the best so I'm willing to wait ~

*JUST LETTING YOU KNOW, a lot of my villagers changed so I updated my post!*


----------



## LadyScion (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay! So glad you made a thread for your signatures!!! I am still going to get the three done but I will wait til you have spots open


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you very much for my signature Cold!


----------



## CherishNL (Feb 6, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Blossom
 ✧ Town's Name: Blossom
 ✧ Friend Code (Optional): 0404/5595/0458
 ✧ Background Url/Number: 17
 ✧ Dream Villagers (Optional): Cookie (have), Diana (have), Maple (have), Fauna, Tia, Bianca
 ✧ Current Villagers: CRanston, Kidd, Maple, Ren?e, Cookie, Diana, Jay, Blaire
 ✧ Unwanted Villagers 
 ✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): rounded 
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less):thin solid line
 ✧ Anything Else?: Nope 

Thanks!


----------



## reyy (Feb 6, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Julia
✧ Town's Name: Hawaii
✧ Friend Code (Optional): Under avatar
✧ Background Url/Number: http://media.tumblr.com/c2d46575fb91a72d1519908e17c2579b/tumblr_inline_mr7t2g24QP1qz4rgp.gif
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional): Lolly, Merengue, Fauna!
✧ Current Villagers: Rosie[♥], Lobo[♥], Freya[♥], Ankha[♥], Marina[♥], Bella[♥], Marshal[♥], Kabuki[♥], Beau[♥], And now Bam![♥]
✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional; These villagers will be grayed out/Black and white): None ;DD
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): Rounded
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less): Thin, solid line
✧ Anything Else?: umm make it look cute k?


----------



## Hot (Feb 6, 2014)

Slots were extended to make a total of 10; I will not be accepting any more until the first two are completed and posted.

(Plastercannon) Aha, thank you~ :3
(LadyScion) Yeah; I really feel bad that you paid for yours though. @-@


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

Are you able to do avatars also?


----------



## Hot (Feb 6, 2014)

Ah, could you be more specific? :x


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

Actually nevermind.


----------



## Hot (Feb 6, 2014)

Alright then.


----------



## LadyScion (Feb 6, 2014)

Cold said:


> Slots were extended to make a total of 10; I will not be accepting any more until the first two are completed and posted.
> 
> (Plastercannon) Aha, thank you~ :3
> (LadyScion) Yeah; I really feel bad that you paid for yours though. @-@



You know I didn't mind at all... Plus you did an amazing job!


----------



## fumiko (Feb 7, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Fumiko
✧ Town's Name:Escapes
✧ Friend Code (Optional):3523-2648-6921
✧ Background Url/Number: 17
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional):Ankha, Diana, Whitney, Merengue, Julian, Cherry, Pashmina, Cheri, Flurry, and Coco 
✧ Current Villagers: -
✧ Unwanted Villagers: -
✧ Frame Type: Rounded.
✧ Border type: Thin solid line
✧ Anything Else?: Nope. :3 Other than THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## Beary (Feb 7, 2014)

When I tried to put the signature you made in my signature thingy, It wouldn't let me! xC
I'm confused ;u;


----------



## Hot (Feb 7, 2014)

Adding Fumiko to the list ~
@Beary509 - Did you try putting it in


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 7, 2014)

Do you have a slot right now? I apologize, but your first page for some reason (my stupidity) confuses me.


----------



## Hot (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't :/ 
I'm currently working on Chocobeann's signature, so there will be one open soon.


Spoiler: --








With border (It actually looks better without it, in my opinion):


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 8, 2014)

✧ *Mayor's Name:* Boo
✧ *Town's Name:* Phantom
✧ *Friend Code (Optional):* 6800-2282-4553 (actually it's my dream code, would prefer it instead of my fc :3)
✧ *Background Url/Number:* http://imgur.com/z9xrJRi
✧ *Current Villagers:* Bree, Carmen, Celia, Diana, Muffy, Genji, Lionel, Marshal, Tom, Walker
✧ *Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.):* Rounded corners
✧ *Border type (Thin solid line or border-less):* Thin solid line
✧ *Anything Else?:* Thank you for doing this, I'm glad I finally found the author of these pretty signatures <3


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

Added to list ~ 
I don't know if pretty is the right word, but thank you. @-@


----------



## Cory (Feb 8, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Cory
✧ Town's Name: Polis
✧ Friend Code (Optional): 0232-8994-5117
✧ Background Url/Number: You may choose from the ones I provide in this post, or give me the link to your own. 14
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional): Have them all
✧ Current Villagers: Cookie, Zucker, Merengue, Erik, Chief, Freya, Drago, Rudy, Deli, Jacques.
✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional; These villagers will be grayed out/Black and white): None
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): Rounded
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less. I suggest going border-less unless you pick cut-off/right angles as your frame): Borderless
✧ Anything Else?: Thank you!


----------



## chocobeann (Feb 8, 2014)

aaah i'm excited! Can't wait!! <333


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

Ah, would you like anything modified/added? I'm not sure if the coloring effects are too much. :Y


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Feb 8, 2014)

Omgg the backgrounds are soo lovely !  I'm getting a town during the summer but I will definitely ask for a signature from you! ^u^


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you~ @_@
I only got them from the masterpost on Tumblr, though.


----------



## chocobeann (Feb 8, 2014)

Cold said:


> Ah, would you like anything modified/added? I'm not sure if the coloring effects are too much. :Y


Are you talking about mine?
I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

chocobeann said:


> Are you talking about mine?
> I can't seem to find it.


I am. Here it is (So far):


Spoiler: --









With border (It actually looks better without it, in my opinion):


----------



## chocobeann (Feb 8, 2014)

Cold said:


> I am. Here it is (So far):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: --
> ...


Wow! It's beautiful!! * U *
If you think it looks better with no frame, then that's fine.

Nate is moving so would it be okay to take him out?
And do you redo sigs if they need to be updated?


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

That's good to hear; I do-do revisions/updates. It's not that difficult to do, after all. Do you have a 9th villager?


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

I need my siggy updated ^^

I have Kiki and Frobert now, and Rocket moved out. 
Frobert is for keeps, as well as Kiki. c:


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

Here are Chocobeann and Beary509's. 


Spoiler: --












Remember to put the URL's in [IMG ][/IMG ] tags for the animation/better quality. ^^


----------



## chocobeann (Feb 8, 2014)

Cold said:


> That's good to hear; I do-do revisions/updates. It's not that difficult to do, after all. Do you have a 9th villager?


Awesome!
I don't yet. Did you need one?


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

No, I just thought that you needed 9 villagers for one to move out. ^^;


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

Cold said:


> Here are Chocobeann and Beary509's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: --
> ...



Uhm... Why is Roscoe labeled as Gaston? xD


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

beary509 said:


> Uhm... Why is Roscoe labeled as Gaston? xD


Uh. He just looks like a Gaston, I guess. .  Fixing now ~


Spoiler: --


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

Cold said:


> Uh. He just looks like a Gaston, I guess. .  Fixing now ~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: --



Thanks, lol cx


----------



## chocobeann (Feb 9, 2014)

Cold said:


> No, I just thought that you needed 9 villagers for one to move out. ^^;


Oh no. They just move whenever. xD


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

chocobeann said:


> Oh no. They just move whenever. xD



You actually need at least 8 villagers for one to move out. (Or 9, is my memory is failing me.)


----------



## chocobeann (Feb 9, 2014)

beary509 said:


> You actually need at least 8 villagers for one to move out. (Or 9, is my memory is failing me.)


waaah no way! :o
Thanks for letting me know. Looks like I better find a replacement soon.


----------



## Cory (Feb 9, 2014)

Did you see my order? Because I was not added to the waiting list


----------



## Hot (Feb 9, 2014)

The slots are full right now, sorry. :L 
If I get fl0ra's done today, I'll add you (Plus, I think you're the first person to order the border-less signature).


----------



## Cory (Feb 9, 2014)

Cold said:


> The slots are full right now, sorry. :L
> If I get fl0ra's done today, I'll add you (Plus, I think you're the first person to order the border-less signature).


Ok thank you! Is borderless a bad thing?


----------



## Hot (Feb 9, 2014)

No, of course not. I personally think it's better for rounded edges, because if you add a border to it, it shows the pixels and doesn't look rounded at all.


----------



## Cory (Feb 9, 2014)

Cold said:


> No, of course not. I personally think it's better for rounded edges, because if you add a border to it, it shows the pixels and doesn't look rounded at all.


Oh okay good, I thought I messed something up...


----------



## Carissa (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd love to order one they're beautiful! I'll keep checking back if slots are open


----------



## Hot (Feb 10, 2014)

@Champ - Aha, no you're fine. ^.^
@Carissa - Thank you ~ "Beautiful" is a bit too much, though. :x


----------



## mayorjade (Feb 10, 2014)

ah, i gotta keep an eye out for when these are open again - these signatures are great!


----------



## Hot (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's Fl0ra's. I'm really unsure of the font:


Spoiler: --











Also, thank you Mayorjade. ^^


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 10, 2014)

since you're editing fl0ra's can I take the upcoming new slot? I've been having a hell of a time catching you open. D: Been watching the thread like a hawk for a week!


----------



## Hot (Feb 10, 2014)

Ah, sure. ^^;
I can make an exception and reserve one for you. 

(Added Champ2947 to the list)


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 10, 2014)

thank you so much, haha, i will fill out the thing a ma jig after my trade in a few

✧ Mayor's Name: Caroline
 ✧ Town's Name: Indie
 ✧ Friend Code (Optional): N/A Can you put my dream address instead? (5100-3047-1521)
 ✧ Background Url/Number: 26
 ✧ Dream Villagers: Phoebe, Gwen, Monique, Chevre, Eugene, Merengue, Cyrano, Marcel, Cousteau, Bonbon (can you leave out my current villagers and just put the dreamies, with like a rose or something icon by the obtained ones)
 ✧ Current Villagershoebe, Gwen, Monique, Chevre, Eugene, Merengue, Cyrano, Bonbon, Lily, Pate
 ✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional; These villagers will be grayed out/Black and white): N/A
 ✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): cut off
 ✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less. I suggest going border-less unless you pick cut-off/right angles as your frame): thin solid line
 ✧ Anything Else?: tysm  i love your signatures


----------



## Cory (Feb 10, 2014)

When you get up to mine could you put my dream address on it? It is: 4000-3244-4562


----------



## Hot (Feb 11, 2014)

Sure thing, Champ2947. Could you edit it on your form, so that I don't forget?

Reserving a slot for plastercannon once it opens up.


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 11, 2014)

Cold said:


> Sure thing, Champ2947. Could you edit it on your form, so that I don't forget?
> 
> Reserving a slot for plastercannon once it opens up.



Thanks muchly.


----------



## fl0ra (Feb 11, 2014)

Cold said:


> Here's Fl0ra's. I'm really unsure of the font:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: --
> ...



aw i lt's really good! thank you~
sorry i just saw this now, i was lurking earlier but i missed it for some reason 

edit: ohh you're missing diana


----------



## Hot (Feb 11, 2014)

Ah, sorry! Here are two fixed versions (Color-wise). .


Spoiler: --


----------



## nekosync (Feb 11, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Tyra
✧ Town's Name: Niumae
✧ Friend Code (Optional): 2165 - 6622 - 0600
✧ Background Url/Number: http://www.dazzlejunction.com/backgrounds/random/jacks.gif
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional): Agnes, Coco, Zucker
✧ Current Villagers: Agent S,  Nan, Olivia, Punchy, Phil, Pheobe, Baarbra
✧ Unwanted Villagers (Optional; These villagers will be grayed out/Black and white): Camofrog
✧ Frame Type (Cut-off corners, rounded, right angles, etc.): circular
✧ Border type (Thin solid line or border-less. I suggest going border-less unless you pick cut-off/right angles as your frame): pink
✧ Anything Else?: You're amazing. <3


----------



## Hot (Feb 11, 2014)

@Nekosync - Slots are full, but I'll still consider your order~ Though by circular, do you mean an actual circle?


----------



## reyy (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi! I'm Grumpy Cat, I've recently changed my username! :3
Oh and, Olaf moved out and Bam moved in! So you only need to put the villagers i said before and Bam instead of olaf, and no unwanted villagers! I want EVERYONE to stay <3


----------



## Hot (Feb 11, 2014)

Alright! Thanks for letting me know. ^^


----------



## nekosync (Feb 11, 2014)

Cold said:


> @Nekosync - Slots are full, but I'll still consider your order~ Though by circular, do you mean an actual circle?



Oh, thanks!
By circular, a circle. Would that be okay? o:


----------



## Hot (Feb 11, 2014)

@Nekosync - Yup, I can do that. ^^

*Again, orders will be slightly delayed, since I have the flu and tend to fall asleep. .


----------



## reyy (Feb 11, 2014)

Get well soon!!


----------



## Boycrosser (Feb 11, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Can
✧ Town's Name: Lima
✧ Friend Code (Optional): <- Sidebar
✧ Background Url/Number:  6
✧ Current Villagers: Kiki,Rosie,Filbert,Ankha,Peanut,Molly,Fang,Static,Apple,Bob
✧ Frame Type : Rounded
✧ Border type: Border-less
✧ Anything Else?:  Since you're doing 5 villagers at the top and 5 villagers at the bottom, could you get  Static,Filbert,Peanut,Apple and Molly at the top row and Kiki,Rosie,Bob,Ankha and Fang on the bottom row? Thanks!


----------



## fl0ra (Feb 11, 2014)

Cold said:


> Ah, sorry! Here are two fixed versions (Color-wise). .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: --



thank you for the quick fix and for making the signature! 
i love the first one, but i'll have to go with the 2nd one because it looks more hq ^^ 

good luck with your "shoppe"! <3


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 11, 2014)

Get well soon.  It took awhile for me to get over my cold. :/


----------



## Mayaa (Feb 14, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Maya
✧ Town's Name: Duckie
✧ Friend Code: 1246-9180-9202
✧ Background Number: Scenery 4.
✧ Dream Villagers: In my signature.
✧ Current Villagers: Also in my signature.
✧ Unwanted Villagers: Also in my signature.
✧ Frame Type: Rounded off.
✧ Border type: Thin black line.
✧ Anything Else?: Dream Address please, 5000-3055-6300.

Thanks in advance. c:


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 15, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Alyssa
✧ Town's Name: Rosebell
✧ Friend Code: N/A
✧ Background Url/Number: 27
✧ Dream Villagers (Optional): Static, Ankha, Diana, Marshal
✧ Current Villagers: Pippy, Snake, Agent S, Melba, Phoebe, Filbert, Julian, Paula, Rudy, Lolly
✧ Unwanted Villagers: N/A
✧ Frame Type: Round
✧ Border type: Borderless
✧ Anything Else?: nope!


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 15, 2014)

Mayor Name Ben
Town Name Eevee
Friend Code 2423-2861-0248
Background URL/Number 15
Dreamies Julian Mira Fauna Roscoe
Current Villagers Poppy Poncho
Flora Soleil Baabara Cookie Drago Hans Monty
Frame type Round
Border No Border
For unwanted villagers (Cookie Baabara Hans) Can you put a spoiled turnip in front of them and put normal turnips in front of the rest of the villagers 
Thanks and sorry that this is a lot of requests


----------



## Hot (Feb 15, 2014)

I'll try to get at least the current two orders done this weekend. Also, please read the bottom of the main post before posting or uh. Yeah.


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 16, 2014)

Could you change Julian in my dreamies to Ed?


----------



## fumiko (Feb 16, 2014)

fumiko said:


> ✧ Mayor's Name: Fumiko
> ✧ Town's Name:Escapes
> ✧ Friend Code (Optional):3523-2648-6921
> ✧ Background Url/Number: 17
> ...



I would like to cancel my order until further notice. ><


----------



## Hot (Feb 16, 2014)

fumiko said:


> I would like to cancel my order until further notice. ><



Alright. ^^ Also. .

*Any orders made after this post will be ignored until further notice. Thank you!*​


----------



## zekilee (Feb 17, 2014)

Hope you'll be better soon.


----------



## Hot (Apr 7, 2014)

I have nothing else to do so I'm bumping this awful thread up again oops. Reopened.
Probably won't get any orders cause like. Yeah.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow love your signatures! <3 May I get one?

✧ Mayor's Name: Sarah
✧ Town's Name: Siiera
✧ Friend Code(Optional): 3282-3470-2300
✧ Background Url/Number: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lt4n976Cmg1qmvaoo.gif
✧ Dream Villagers(Optional): 
✧ Current Villagers: Rosie, Rudy, Punchy, Marshal, Bunnie, Mira, Chrissy, Francine, Stitches, Maple
✧ Unwanted Villagers(Optional):
✧ Frame Type: Rounded
✧ Border type: Thin solid line
✧ Animated?: Yes
✧ Anything Else?:
✧ Original design/Experimental?: Original design


----------



## Hot (Apr 7, 2014)

Sure. ^^
I'll get started on it now.


----------



## dew (Apr 7, 2014)

Eeep you finally re-opened!!

✧ Mayor's Name: Dew
✧ Town's Name: dewy
✧ Friend Code(Optional): 2681-1018-4332
✧ Background Url/Number: #10
✧ Dream Villagers(Optional):
✧ Current Villagers: Marshal, Punchy, Fang, Mott, Phoebe, Bluebear, Sydney, Bonbon, Felicity, Katt
✧ Unwanted Villagers(Optional):
✧ Frame Type: Rounded
✧ Border type: Thin solid line
✧ Animated?: Yes please ~
✧ Anything Else?:
✧ Original design/Experimental?: Original


----------



## Hot (Apr 7, 2014)

Adding dew to the list ~


----------



## nekosync (Apr 7, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Tyra
✧ Town's Name: Pokobo
✧ Friend Code(Optional): 2165-6622-0600
✧ Background Url/Number: http://www.topwallpapers10.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/693d94b678c802e2a6a92a1e6bc3f108.jpg
✧ Dream Villagers(Optional): N/A
✧ Current Villagers: Coach, Papi, Whitney, Hopper, Tia, Flo, Pietro, Ankha, Dotty, Joey.
✧ Unwanted Villagers(Optional): N/A
✧ Frame Type: Circular
✧ Border type: Dotted
✧ Animated?: N/A
✧ Anything Else?:  For the text saying "Pokobo", could you make it white and in the font Arial?

I don't know if you offer things like this as part of the service, but if you did this for me I would be really thankful. ^^
✧ Original design/Experimental?: Experimental


----------



## Hot (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks good; adding nekosync to the waiting list.


----------



## nekosync (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you, Cold!


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 7, 2014)

i'd love to be on the waiting list ^-^


✧ Mayor's Name: Ren
✧ Town's Name: Sydney
✧ Friend Code(Optional): 2466-2594-3404
✧ Background Url/Number: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




✧ Dream Villagers(Optional): n/a
✧ Current Villagers: Rosie, Merengue, Lolly, Octavian, Zucker, Blaire, Ribbot, Marshal, Tia, Mira
✧ Unwanted Villagers(Optional): n/a
✧ Frame Type: rectangular with round edges?
✧ Border type: solid line
✧ Animated?: yes please!
✧ Anything Else?: n/a
✧ Original design/Experimental?: experimental?


----------



## Hot (Apr 7, 2014)

Added Karen to the waiting list. 

@nekosync - Of course. ^^


----------



## Hot (Apr 7, 2014)

Thisistotallynotabump


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

Finished Bunnii and Nekosync's signatures; Working on Dew's at the moment even though I really should sleep wow.


----------



## Elise (Apr 8, 2014)

Can you add me to the waiting list? 

✧ Mayor's Name: Elise
✧ Town's Name: Starland
✧ Friend Code(Optional): 5257-9763-9082
✧ Background Url/Number: Number 10
✧ Dream Villagers(Optional): 
✧ Current Villagers: Rosie, Tom, Tangy, Whitney, Lobo, Rudy, O'Hare, Filbert, Margie, Phoebe
✧ Unwanted Villagers(Optional):
✧ Frame Type: Rectangular with round edges
✧ Border type: Solid line
✧ Animated?: Yes please
✧ Anything Else?: Dream address: 7200-2888-7985
✧ Original design/Experimental?: Not too sure what you mean by this :/


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, sure. Experimental means something different than my original signature style, which is a rectangular shape, no unasked for add-ons, and yeah. Here's an example/template:


----------



## Elise (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh ok thanks! I guess original then. Just what you normally do is fine


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

Alright - I'll add you to the list when I have a computer in front of me (As I'm on my phone at the moment).


----------



## Pearls (Apr 8, 2014)

Can you make me one please?
✧ Mayor's Name: Joan
✧ Town's Name: Oakwood
✧ Background Url/Number: 4
✧ Current Villagers: Punchy, Marshal, Chrissy, Francine, Goldie, Lolly, Rosie, Tangy, Dotty, Bob
✧ Frame Type: You can choose
✧ Border type: You choose
✧ Anything Else?: Nope
Thanks!


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

Sure, I'll add you to the list once I get home.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 8, 2014)

I've never ordered a signature before, and IDK how to even go about it, sorry. XD But your finished ones in the OP look amazing! Can I please order one, and how much would you like for it?

✧ Mayor's Name: Lyra
✧ Town's Name: Bel Reve
✧ Friend Code(Optional): 5343-8640-3797
✧ Background Url/Number: 10
✧ Dream Villagers(Optional): 
✧ Current Villagers: Carmen, Fuchsia, Stitches, Pietro, Sparro, Muffy, Merengue, Marshal, Monique, and Julian
✧ Unwanted Villagers(Optional):
✧ Frame Type: Thick
✧ Border type: Like a cloud (if possible)
✧ Animated?: Yes please, something like sparkling or twinkling stars
✧ Anything Else?: Dream Address please: 4500-2559-6549
✧ Original design/Experimental?:


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Apr 8, 2014)

Would love to be added to waiting list ^^

✧ Mayor's Name: Boo
✧ Town's Name: Phantom
✧ Dream Code: 6800-2282-4553 (would prefer it instead of my fc :3)
✧ Background Url/Number: http://i59.tinypic.com/1601ze9.gif
✧ Current Villagers: Bree, Celia, Diana, Muffy, Rosie, Genji, Lionel, Marshal, Tom, Walker
✧ Frame Type: Rounded
✧ Border type: Thin solid line
✧ Animated?: Yes
✧ Original design/Experimental?: Original design


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

Added all of the orders & almost done with Dew's (Hopefully I don't slack off on them like before).


----------



## R3i (Apr 8, 2014)

✧ Mayor's Name: Reimiu✩
✧ Town's Name: Mellow 
✧ Friend Code: 5900-3237-4565
✧ Background Url/Number: 12
✧ Dream Villagers: Paula, Lolly, Penelope, Alice, Freya, Julian, Marshal, Genji, Beau, Hopper
✧ Frame Type: thin
✧ Border type: rounded 
✧ Animated?: yes
✧ Anything Else?: can u make the font cute & elegant?


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

Finished Dew's (PMed). Adding R3i to the waiting list ~


----------



## Hot (Apr 9, 2014)

Do people who request a signature check a thread to see if it's done or do they just wait for a PM? Gonna test this out (Cause I'm a bit lazy to PM).



Spoiler: Karen








Here's Karen's. Do you want anything to be modified/added/deleted? It feels a bit plain IMO.


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 9, 2014)

It's amazing thank you so much *_* (do you mind adding Tia and maybe my friend code ? )

[yep--I check the thread!^^]


----------



## Prisma (Apr 9, 2014)

Can i order one still?


----------



## Hot (Apr 9, 2014)

@Karen - Ah, not sure how I forgot that. Here's the fixed version:


Spoiler: -












@Wolfie - Yep. As long as there are empty spaces on my waiting list, orders will be acknowledged.


----------



## Hot (Apr 9, 2014)

I kinda did a 2-hour rush on Elise's signature, so it might not have turned out very well. .


Spoiler: Elise








Is there anything you would like to be modified/deleted/added?


----------



## Elise (Apr 9, 2014)

I think it looks great overall! You just forgot Whitney though  

The only other thing I can see is that the placement of the friend and dream codes looks a tiny bit odd. Like there's no space after the friend like there is for dream. If it is easier for you, just remove the dream address since you don't normally put it in signatures.

Thanks so much


----------



## Hot (Apr 9, 2014)

I seem to forget a lot of things in signatures recently.. Unfortunately, I'm already at school and have to tutor some kids, so I will have to fix that when I get back.


----------



## Elise (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah that's fine, just whenever you get around to it.


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you so much ^_^


----------

